# EWCM blood tinged - TMI



## buttercup_82

Hi there  quick question! I am on cd 9 of my first cycle after mc and d&c. AF lasted 5 days and was quite heavy for 4 of the days and cramps were horrendous! Anyway, since AF stopped I have notice a bit of (sorry TMI) very stretchy EWCM, but tinged with blood. Very lightly, almost like (tmi) pinkish tinged?? Anyway just went to the loo and had a massive glob of very stretchy, slightly blood tinged EWCM and a bit of blood when I wiped. DH and I bdd last night, so could it be something to do with that? took opk yest and was ve, and I wouldnt expect to O this early, but who knows after mc!! Is this fertile EWCM?

Can anyone help??? Please reply!!!  

Thanks x


----------



## allforthegirl

Sounds like it is fertile CM. If you were 9 DPO then I would have said that it was IB but since it is CD9 I really does sounds like your most fertile time. There are a lot of women who talk about getting pregnant with their forever babe right after a MC. GL :dust:


----------



## buttercup_82

allforthegirl said:


> Sounds like it is fertile CM. If you were 9 DPO then I would have said that it was IB but since it is CD9 I really does sounds like your most fertile time. There are a lot of women who talk about getting pregnant with their forever babe right after a MC. GL :dust:

thank u so much for replying so quickly! i really hope u are right  i actually got pg staright after a mc and had my beautiful dd. i really hope this is fertile. was just a bit worried about the blood tinged bit, but it is really stretchy (again tmi - but can stretch for about an inch before breaking, something i have never really seen much of before!). Do you think its okay that its tinged??

thanks again!!! :flower: x


----------



## buttercup_82

bump

anyone else have any thoughts??


----------



## allforthegirl

It is probably just residual from the MC, I wouldn't be worried about it. Just continue on as usual. Your forever babe will come when he/she is meant to. (Such a hard thing to deal with for someone like me that is not very patient at all!!) I do truly believe this! :angel:


----------



## buttercup_82

i do too - thanks :flower: and good luck to you too :dust:


----------



## Lbrum

I have had it since my miscarriage too. I think it's just ewcm but as someone else said with a little residual blood. Good luck


----------



## allforthegirl

Though I did have a bunch of EWCM a few days after my bleeding stopped too, with my ectopic. Then 9 days later I O. So be prepared for that too. Just have some fun and try and not stress too much about it....... if you can. :friends:


----------



## buttercup_82

Thank u both! Quick update - and beware tmi!!! I just went to the loo and had a bm (blush) and when I wiped there was some more of it, again tinged with blood and it stretched about 3inches! When I wiped again the tp was pink, I was worried bleeding again but I havent spotted or anything so maybe residual like u say, and bm possibly encouraged it. Also we bd'd last night (not planned, just for fun!) and also the night before so maybe that caused it too. 

Just didn't know if it was semen or ewcm - but I think possibly ewcm, even though I may not ov for another few days or so. 

Learning so much here!!


----------



## allforthegirl

There is no such thing as TMI on this site :winkwink:


----------



## 37Hopeful

Hello. Very sorry about your MC. It's a horrible thing to go through. 
I had one a fw months ago & I remember having a similar EWCM mixed with pink/red blood soon after my first cycle. It happened the next 3 cycles. I think it could be your body getting back to normal & shedding left over stuff. There's also a possibility that you Od, or are about to. Bodies get out of wack after a MC.


----------



## buttercup_82

Thanks hopeful. Do u think it's possible to get pregnant with all this happening?? I've spotted a bit on my underwear today, it is dark brown so think u are right, just wondering is my body ready or is it telling me it's not?! Thanks again, and I'm sorry for your mc too...xo


----------



## 37Hopeful

buttercup_82 said:


> Thanks hopeful. Do u think it's possible to get pregnant with all this happening?? I've spotted a bit on my underwear today, it is dark brown so think u are right, just wondering is my body ready or is it telling me it's not?! Thanks again, and I'm sorry for your mc too...xo

Yes, anything is possible. I've heard of women ovulating 6 days after a miscarriage. Our bodies (hormones) are difficult to read after a miscarriage. But you certainly can get pregnant! I wish you the best & keep me posted!


----------

